# Stop my puppy from eating his poop?



## adamlewis (Jan 18, 2009)

My 8 week old puppy has developed a nasty habit of eating his own poop.

Ive tried reading as much as I can and it seems that there can be a whole host of reasons why dogs eat their own poop.

Hes had worm medicine twice now and Ive never seen him poop any out so I dont think its that. 
I feed him as much as he can eat in 20 minutes (which he usually stops before then) 3 times a day.
Im feeding him Wellness Super5Mix LB puppy food. Its the best food I could get without having to order it so I dont think hes short of nutrients or anything like that.

Long story short, one thing that comes up a lot is that apparently puppies just like to eat their own poop? They think it tastes good?

Ive read a lot of ways to try and stop them from doing it and I may try just feeding him some pineapple (its supposed to make their poop taste really bad?) but do you guys have any way that seems to work better? 

Aside from the pineapple, Ive also read that you can pick it up right away (which will give me a cleaner yard) or even pour tabasco sauce on it?

Sorry if this has come up a lot. Ive tried searching the forums but Im having some trouble getting it to search very well


----------



## Pryght (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: adamlewis
> I feed him as much as he can eat in 20 minutes (which he usually stops before then) 3 times a day.


I'd follow the feeding instructions on the bag. It sounds like you may be feeding your pup too much. In terms of eating poop...I think some dogs just like it...not necessarily anything wrong with them.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh yeah, plenty of posts on this topic! Here's a couple of links to recent threads.

Puppy Loves to Eat Poop/What to do? 

Help I have a poop eater!!!  

My pup went after big sis' poop. Tried the pineapple without success though I have heard it works well for others. Read recent suggestions for Adolph Meat Tenderizer.

Teach the Leave It command and use it consistently. Picking it up quickly-and I have read here suggestions not to make it a "race" with your pup but maybe putting the pup away quickly and going out to clean it up.

Good Luck!


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Also, you have to monitor him constantly (at least for a while) and prevent him from doing it.


----------



## adamlewis (Jan 18, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54Oh yeah, plenty of posts on this topic! Here's a couple of links to recent threads.
> 
> Puppy Loves to Eat Poop/What to do?
> 
> ...


What exactly, and how exactly, did you type in to get those results?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Pryght
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: adamlewis
> ...


This is a very normal and acceptable way to feed puppies that don't gorge themselves and it clearly sounds like this puppy isn't as he does stop eating.

I have never heard of or found any reliable way to prevent a dog from eating poop except for keeping the yard clean and watching him while he's out there. A lot of dogs will eat poopsicles in the winter as they seem to really like them frozen.


----------



## Pryght (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Elaine
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Pryght
> ...


Well, if my dog ate non-stop for 10 consecutive minutes, then she'd probably eat at least three cups of dog food. If the original poster is using this system three times a day, it is hard for me to believe that the pup is not overeating, especially when the dog "usually stops before" twenty minutes.


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

I think there are many reasons that dogs do this. Fortunately, we are out with Luther every time (no fenced yard) and were able to catch and nip it in the bud. He was about five months old and the leave-it command with follow-up redirection (his ball) took care of it pretty quickly. He still will very occasionally turn back to sniff, but if it looks like too much interest - we will "leave-it" and redirect. Most of the time, now, he just poops and moves on.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

We do the same thing as Martie, as we don't have a fenced yard but keep Sonny on a lead I have watched him if he shows any interest, I say leave it and he does if he doesn't I pull the lead toward me and say leave it. I don't stand over him though I give him a lot of space because I want to ensure that it is not because I am standing over him and he can learn to do it on his own.

That is alot of food, but I don't remember the puppy feeding chart anymore, how many times of day does he poop? I believe this is a factor if they poop a lot during the day the food is going in and coming back out and probably smells the same as the food. 

Worms can not always been seen with the naked eye, Sonny had hookworms and we never saw it, but you said he has been checked so he is most likely OK. 

Also, in those other links posted, I believe I also replied to them too.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: adamlewisWhat exactly, and how exactly, did you type in to get those results?


I assume you're asking about how to come up with the threads in search?

You put the topic of your search in the proper box and check either the "in subject" or "in subject and body" box.

In the date range section when you use the search function, you can only do three months at a time. So for the first go around, you select <u>*Newer than*</u> usually 3 months and <u>*Older than*</u> usually 1 day. We are such a poop discussing forum that is generally all you need for this topic.

Other topics you may want to go back further so the second go around your date selection could be <u>*Newer than*</u> 6 months and <u>*Older than *</u>3 months.

You could also use google by typing in the topic and then http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum. It sometimes works better. There was a great thread really explaining this method but we lost it in one of the purges.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, puppies sometimes just like to eat whatever they can. I just go outside with the pup, which you should so you ca reward them for goign outside, and as soon as they are done making their deposit, I make sure I am standing a good distacne away, call them with big hoopla for goign and give them a treat. This ingrains the habit of not checking out the poop, and instead running for a treat. One of my adult dogs loves ot eat poop. I try to catch her, but it is basically hopeless and I figure ok, less for me to clean up. I pick my battles...and this is one that I am willing to lose.

As far as feeding, if his weight is good and he is not fat, then your feeding routine works. I know if I let my puppy, or ANY of my dogs, consume what they could in 20 minutes, each would be eating 20 pounds a day!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

the only thing I don't like about them just letting them doing it and not controling the issue is that e-coli is in poop and can make a human very sick, they may not lick your face but they may lick the floor, counters, fingers etc...and that can harbor e-coli and make people sick, after I saw an episode on it on Me and the Dog it really made me think and made more more aware of why he shouldn't eat poop (even if it natural) it is not healthy for the human.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

even if they don't eat poop, the lick their butts.....


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

THEY lick their butts....stupid sticky keyboard....


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

very true that is even gross but it is certain not concentrated like a pile of poop


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

My four month old is almost done eating poop. I always go out with her and do the "come" comand when she gets done then give her praise...but sometimes she goes all covert ninja on me and sneeks a poop-tart in. Sneaky ninja poop dog...


----------



## ShoBoudreau (Aug 5, 2013)

I am ALSO having trouble with my 8 week old puppy eating his poop. 
When I take him outside ( which feels like 80 times a day ) to tire him out and to let him do his business he is completely fine with walking away from his poo, but when he makes that one mistake a day inside the house he gobbles it up like he is starving. Now I know he isn't because my husband and I feed him 3 times a day and it's a pretty good amount of food. 

It has gotten me to the point where I don't even want him to mouth me anymore because I feel he is dirty. :crazy:


----------



## buckeye1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Maggie has been doing the same thing for about a month now. It's getting really tiring. I get to the point where I don't want to let her out. It seems all she wants to do outside is eat poop and its nasty. Our neighbors downstairs also has a dog and she does her business on the driveway and the neighbor does not clean it up. It's all over the place. We even talked to him about it a few times. Can it be the food she eats? I hear that she may not be getting enough nutrients. Is that true? If so it's time to change brands. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My puppy did that also. We made sure to keep the yard very clean and discouraged it. He did outgrow that habit.


----------



## kerryandruby (Jul 1, 2013)

my pups are still trying to do it at 4 1/2 months, its a constant battle as you have to either be there to stop it or leave them to go and let it happen, your choice. they seem to be getting better than they were so i hope its going to wear off soon. i find having a good recall great for this situation.


----------

